# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Welke kliniek? accz,centre-esthetique,of citykliniek?

## babsje06

ik zie door de bomen echt het bos niet meer.

wie heeft er ervaring met accz, centre-esthetique, of citykliniek

ik wil mijn "zadeltassen" verwijderen. maar durf niet te kiezen waar.....

----------


## Emma26

Babsje, ik ben bij de Wellnesskliniek in Genk geweest (5 minuten over de grens in Belgie).
Erg aardige en kundige arts. En ze hebben een heel duidelijke website. Kijk maar eens.

----------


## baklap68

Heeft iemand ervaring met borstvergroting in het ACCZ?

----------


## Sonja82

En ik ben bezig met het zoeken van een goed lasercentrum die ook medisch onderlegd zijn want ik heb een nare ervaring gehad met zo'n beauty laser. kan iemand mij verder helpen?

----------

